

Why the Rich Don't Give to Charity - tormeh
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2013/04/why-the-rich-dont-give/309254/?single_page=true

======
cafard
"Around Washington, D.C., for instance, middle- and lower-income
neighborhoods, such as Suitland and Capitol Heights in Prince George’s County,
Maryland, gave proportionally more than the tony neighborhoods of Bethesda,
Maryland, and McLean, Virginia."

I suspect that the proportion of church-goers is higher in Suitland and
Capitol Heights, and among church-goers there is a larger proportion attending
evangelical churches that drum in a message of tithing, or at least of heavy
contribution.

